# KOS doesnt think he is fat



## azza1971 (Nov 28, 2012)

WTF he thinks i am fatter than him, pictures and scales do not lie twinkie lover..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 28, 2012)

i didnt say i dont think im fat


just said you are...and you are

soft like an old lady...with no muscle


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 28, 2012)

nice obsession with me though


----------



## cube789 (Nov 28, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> soft like an old lady...with no muscle



lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## longworthb (Nov 28, 2012)

Lmfao another fail. Look at your legs azza ahahahaha holy shit


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 28, 2012)

lmao azza why you keep doing this to yourself?


----------



## cube789 (Nov 28, 2012)

azza loves it
all love it


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 28, 2012)

^^^^classic....azza will be beating his meat to this pic all day long


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 28, 2012)

Thats one that Sil didn't have to photoshop, it's a real pic


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 28, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Thats one that Sil didn't have to photoshop, it's a real pic



big true


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 28, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> WTF he thinks i am fatter than him, pictures and scales do not lie twinkie lover..



Fuck off, cupcake.


----------



## coolhandjames (Nov 28, 2012)

Well, what else would he be ?


----------



## coolhandjames (Nov 28, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> nice obsession with me though




^^^ Are you a Calvin Kline model ?


----------



## DetMuscle (Nov 28, 2012)

Is this really a picture of somebody on this forum? srsly? 




KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i didnt say i dont think im fat
> 
> 
> just said you are...and you are
> ...


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 28, 2012)

Kos knows hes... fat sadly he's improving his image a lot so pretty soon I'll have no insults


----------



## Luxx (Nov 28, 2012)

Azza I wouldn't talk shit about Kos he looks like he could roll u up and put u away.


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 28, 2012)

DetMuscle said:


> Is this really a picture of somebody on this forum? srsly?



its actually Prince and he owns IM..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 28, 2012)

azza is huge and ripped in his own mind i suppose...me i am a big guy....big enough people ive never spoken to come up to me and say "how long you been working out"
"how much you bench"
"jeez you a big motherfucker"...this black dude recently lol

meanwhile azza is chasing children telling them "i sweearz i really workout! really i do" but of course no one beleives him


i really suck at bbing and know it...azza does not participate....dont know why he pretends


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 28, 2012)

The mind is a powerful thing... In my mind I'm 6'4 280... But we've all seen my pic :/


----------



## XYZ (Nov 28, 2012)

Azza, everytime you open your mouth you fail.


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 28, 2012)

KOS made a heap of improvement so props to the big boy. And hes really only fat in bodybuilding standards in the real world hes average compared to all the fatasses shopping at walmart


----------



## DetMuscle (Nov 28, 2012)

I dont know the guy but based on the way he is holding out his arms in the pciture, he has a serious case if ILS (Invisible Lat Syndrome). No disrespect. Just an observation.


----------



## Intense (Nov 28, 2012)

this fucking thread











azza has got to be a brit..


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 28, 2012)

Like I said before...I would pay good money to watch KOS choke azza to within a second of his last breath....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 28, 2012)

why is azza so silent? his green light has been on all day
truth must hurt


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 28, 2012)

Kos u haven't negged me today...just sayin


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 28, 2012)

i dont remember who you are


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 28, 2012)

The same vicious u neg everyday either here or at asf I forget


----------



## paolo584 (Nov 28, 2012)

DetMuscle said:


> Is this really a picture of somebody on this forum? srsly?


LMFAO... that shit was funny


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 28, 2012)

if you are that pro mexican guy i have beeen negging you past few days


i am happy if this has effected your life somehow


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 28, 2012)

Thata girl... Pics of your wife would b better but yes this has been a good tread


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 28, 2012)

lol
at caring about imaginary #s on the internet


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 28, 2012)

Azza would've been considered fat if this was 30-40 years ago and KOS is still technically fat, so the only determining factor is strength. Judging by the way azz handled those barbell curls, i'm giving it to KOS


----------



## coolhandjames (Nov 28, 2012)

KOS couldn't lift his way out of a foam pit









^^^ Like a boss


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Nov 28, 2012)

KOS,

Come to Philly and get a fresh Amoroso Roll (best rolls in the country), roll AZZA up into a ball, shove him into the roll and eat him for a PWO meal.

Enjoy.


----------



## Watson (Nov 28, 2012)

hey leave azza like ALONE!!!! lots of people have legs like that, albeit they are mostly girls in junior high who live in Mozambique and havent reached puberty yet.....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 28, 2012)

ANIMALHAUS said:


> KOS,
> 
> Come to Philly and get a fresh Amoroso Roll (best rolls in the country), roll AZZA up into a ball, shove him into the roll and eat him for a PWO meal.
> 
> Enjoy.



probly get an upset stomach


----------



## dsc123 (Nov 28, 2012)

Fuck I've been taking advice from people looking like that!?


----------



## dsc123 (Nov 28, 2012)

I thought it was a joke when we said we pin gearz and don't workout...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 28, 2012)

u take advice from azza!!!!!????


----------



## Saney (Nov 28, 2012)

Azza is my personal trainer.. of course, since I've discovered his REAL pictures, I'm gonna have to decline him that raise he keeps begging for. Guess he needs extra money for the high gas bill in his window'less Van..


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Nov 28, 2012)

dsc123 said:


> I thought it was a joke when we said we pin gearz and don't workout...



uhh we dont pin gears hear you fuckin Drug abuser.... We only pin the strongest placebos(anally).  AZZA does not partake.  He just eats mass amounts of projectile protien out of the capts tube meat.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 28, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i didnt say i dont think im fat
> 
> 
> just said you are...and you are
> ...



Looks like Azza's been pozzed AND developed cancer


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 28, 2012)

Old pictures faggots, i have been training fuckin hard these last 6 months, why do you think i am hardly here, and i am eating dedicated, and i wont be posting up pics, just cause KOS is fat and pudding like and shows recent pics and lies about his BF% dont include me in these lies, it is what it is, and those pics of me fucking about are old and dated so lick the cheese off ya mums twats and train?.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 28, 2012)

your words dont mean shit without proof boy
you got blasted this thread


----------



## coolhandjames (Nov 28, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Old pictures faggots, i have been training fuckin hard these last 6 months, why do you think i am hardly here, and i am eating dedicated, and i wont be posting up pics, just cause KOS is fat and pudding like and shows recent pics and lies about his BF% dont include me in these lies, it is what it is, and those pics of me fucking about are old and dated so lick the cheese off ya mums twats and train?.





Azza, if you post pics... when your ready, and I see _visible _improvement... _I _will post pics. Cawk and all !


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 28, 2012)

well years ago in a wp challenge...azza looks just like the pics i posted...the pics i posted are from last year

he claims he has gotten way better and bigger but for some reason was recently complaining about needing to go on hrtherapy because he couldnt make any gains

man i just dont know what to beleive...i guess azza must be as awesome as he says


----------



## coolhandjames (Nov 28, 2012)

^^^ Has intercourse with males


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 28, 2012)

poor azza cant keep his lies straight



direct quote from a thread couple months old...hes been doing amazing last six montyhs according to his last post...but a couple months ago badly needed hrt because the more he trained the worse he got




The day has almost finally come around. I have waited a few months to get in to a reputable Endo to get all hormones checked, thyroid, Test levels etc. Hoping for a good outcome, seem to be going backwards, the more i train the more i lose.​


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 28, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/t...y/169327-endo-visit-thursday.html#post2919652



link to thread where he says he cant make gains




you really are human shit azza...you will lie about anything


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 28, 2012)

i went to an endo, never said i didnt, i currently take Proviron 1000mg every three months and i am using Epistane and had TRT, thats my bad not yours, do you have a medical reason for being a fat bloated fuck with deluisonal thoughts?, how i measure gains is in general how i feel and how i am able to recover from training, the TRT helps and i paid more attention to being fitter and healthier.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 28, 2012)

im pretty sure kos thinks he's fat bro.. he says something self-depricating almost every time he posts a pic


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 28, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> i went to an endo, never said i didnt, i currently take Proviron 1000mg every three months and i am using Epistane and had TRT, thats my bad not yours, do you have a medical reason for being a fat bloated fuck with deluisonal thoughts?, how i measure gains is in general how i feel and how i am able to recover from training, the TRT helps and i paid more attention to being fitter and healthier.



1.im not delusional
2.you are
3.all these words you type dont change the fact that you look like complete shit
4.all these words you type dont change the fact no one beleives you train
5.put up or shut up bro


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 29, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> i went to an endo, never said i didnt, i currently take Proviron 1000mg every three months and i am using Epistane and had TRT, thats my bad not yours, do you have a medical reason for being a fat bloated fuck with deluisonal thoughts?, how i measure gains is in general how i feel and how i am able to recover from training, the TRT helps and i paid more attention to being fitter and healthier.



pics?


----------



## cube789 (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 29, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> ^^^ Has intercourse with males




^^^Negged


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 29, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Like I said before...I would pay good money to watch KOS choke azza to within a second of his last breath....



i have WU details ready ..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 29, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


>



love it...hard to find good bulldog pics...he was the biggest in wcw,but they sucked at marketing


----------



## Saney (Nov 29, 2012)

Fattest member on IMF?? (240lbs)


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 29, 2012)

azza is in way better shape than you too


----------



## Saney (Nov 29, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> azza is in way better shape than you too




Well duh


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 29, 2012)

sil should put azza head on wolf or evan...thats who azza thinks he looks like


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 29, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i dont remember who you are


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 29, 2012)

Saney said:


> Fattest member on IMF?? (240lbs)




^^^saved


----------



## Saney (Nov 29, 2012)

LOL I knew you would! But we are DRSE.. So i'm good


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 29, 2012)

cgrant is the fattest


----------



## Saney (Nov 29, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> cgrant is the fattest




werd to big bird.. that fucker is worthless lol Jelly sammich hiding under ee's bed... fuck that turkey shit!


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 29, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> sil should put azza head on wolf or evan...thats who azza thinks he looks like


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 29, 2012)

azza thinks that cover is acurrate


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 29, 2012)

Saney said:


> Fattest member on IMF?? (240lbs)



Sexy Time!


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 29, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


>




off topic.. but fuck.. those guys are huge


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 29, 2012)

jay was way down in size at that shoot


----------



## longworthb (Nov 29, 2012)

Saney said:


> Fattest member on IMF?? (240lbs)


Ur titties look funny


----------



## Saney (Nov 29, 2012)

it's called Man-Boobs lol


----------



## longworthb (Nov 29, 2012)

Ah the dreaded moobs lol


----------



## malk (Nov 29, 2012)

Before you can start gaining muscle you must first get fat, so that fat can then be turned into muscle. Everyone knows that


----------



## CG (Nov 29, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> cgrant is the fattest



: still thinkin about me?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 29, 2012)

no...you just are the fattest person that is actually ballsy enuff to post pics

im sure there are fatter...but you are currently the champ


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 29, 2012)

geez your attempts at busting balls are hilarious and sad??go and train twinkle toes?.


----------



## longworthb (Nov 29, 2012)

Azza your a failure at life bro. If u weren't such a fucking douche it would be different. But all u do is talk shit to people that are trying to improve themselves which is bullshit. If u were honestly training and trying to better yourself and weren't such a faggot when it comes to others that actually bust there ass to better themselves it would be different. Until then eat shit and fist fuck yourself


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 29, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> geez your attempts at busting balls are hilarious and sad??go and train twinkle toes?.








...you.....telling me to train


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 29, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>



^^^ on a sickness benefit for PTSS from murdering a nurse while miss using a defibulator


----------



## longworthb (Nov 29, 2012)

The thing is even tho azza is such a dumbass if he actually contributed something useful and asked for training help etc i would try and help. But countless kos is fat posts when he's dropped a shit ton of weight is fucking retarded. I've never put someone down for tryin to improve


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 29, 2012)

hes a buffoon who thinks hes clever
so desperate


----------



## CG (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm 90 percent sure if I acted like half the douche azza does I would get the same treatment


----------



## longworthb (Nov 29, 2012)

It seems people are forgetting what a real man is. It's definitely not someone who talks a ton of shit on the net and make up dumbass lies so people will think there "cool"


----------



## CG (Nov 29, 2012)

longworthb said:


> It seems people are forgetting what a real man is. It's definitely not someone who talks a ton of shit on the net and make up dumbass lies so people will think there "cool"



Werd. Not to tug my own dick or anything, but if I'm one thing, it's honest.  Fuck, I even post pics of my fat ass for you niggs to see what I'm working with.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 29, 2012)

imagine visiting azza fantasy land


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 29, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> imagine visiting azza fantasy land



i was going to let you visit my fantasy land, but we only have 100 twinkies to last us one year???.ohh and we dont let fat people into fantasy land, you sir can go to fat land?.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 29, 2012)

Intense said:


> this fucking thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Best gif I have ever fucking seen.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 29, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> i was going to let you visit my fantasy land, but we only have 100 twinkies to last us one year???.ohh and we dont let fat people into fantasy land, you sir can go to fat land?.



i have lierally never in my life ate a twinkie


how many did you HAVE TO EAT TO LOOK LIKE THIS?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## longworthb (Nov 29, 2012)

Go figure the butt hurt faggot negged me. Truth hurts doesn't it? Now why don't u go post your diet up and your training split so we can try to help u not be so weak and frail?


----------



## longworthb (Nov 29, 2012)

Fuck I'd even try to send u gear if I knew your ass would use it and try to better yourself


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 29, 2012)

hes ripped plenty of people off for free stuff


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 29, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>



If he worked out he'd have calloused hands. A pretty easy test to prove either way


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 29, 2012)

I didn't even read tne thread. Whenever I see azza post a thread, I think "great, another thread fail and waste of space from azza"


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 29, 2012)

has anyone considered the possibility that azza and kos are the same person posting from different computers?


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 29, 2012)

longworthb said:


> Go figure the butt hurt faggot negged me. Truth hurts doesn't it? Now why don't u go post your diet up and your training split so we can try to help u not be so weak and frail?



you know why you got negged, i do what i want to whom i want and whenever i want, i am not going to enlighten you tosspots with any more of my words of wisdom, but i have been doing the following for a couple of months, german volume training and i am on a keto diet, apart from that i watch what i eat, you can laugh all you want at old pics that were taken not to be serious??..


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 29, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> you know why you got negged, i do what i want to whom i want and whenever i want, i am not going to enlighten you tosspots with any more of my words of wisdom, but i have been doing the following for a couple of months, german volume training and i am on a keto diet, apart from that i watch what i eat, you can laugh all you want at old pics that were taken not to be serious??..



Show your calloused hands or.....

GTFO


----------



## longworthb (Nov 29, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> you know why you got negged, i do what i want to whom i want and whenever i want, i am not going to enlighten you tosspots with any more of my words of wisdom, but i have been doing the following for a couple of months, german volume training and i am on a keto diet, apart from that i watch what i eat, you can laugh all you want at old pics that were taken not to be serious??..


It's kind of hard to take someone serious that looks like that just saying. So what are ur stats now? Daily macros? Please enlighten us. And he probably wears gloves like a pussy. Oh and ur statement u do what u want to whom u want just confirms ur a fucking chomo. If u don't know what that is google it faggot.


----------



## longworthb (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh and repped because that's how sorry I feel for u. No one is ever going to take u serious till u act like a fucking man. No real man is going to spread his fucking ass cheeks and post the shit on the net. No real man is going to suck his fucking thumb and take a pic and post it on the net. U need to wake the fuck up and stop acting like a punk ass bitch. Your fucking 40 something or however the fuck old u are. Act like it


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 30, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> has anyone considered the possibility that azza and kos are the same person posting from different computers?



worse thing you ever said about me


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 30, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> you know why you got negged, i do what i want to whom i want and whenever i want, i am not going to enlighten you tosspots with any more of my words of wisdom, but i have been doing the following for a couple of months, german volume training and i am on a keto diet, apart from that i watch what i eat, you can laugh all you want at old pics that were taken not to be serious??..



remember when you were dc training? that was an awesome pile of shit you said


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 30, 2012)

haha azza is at it again..he 's like one of those uncles most of us have..the one that starts hundreds of things but never finishes a single one..one day its woodwork,next week learning to play guitar and so on...and unfinished frame of the car in his driveway


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 30, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


> haha azza is at it again..he 's like one of those uncles most of us have..the one that starts hundreds of things but never finishes a single one..one day its woodwork,next week learning to play guitar and so on...and unfinished frame of the car in his driveway



My uncles never fucked children. That I can remember anyway


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 30, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> ^^^ on a sickness benefit for PTSS from murdering a nurse while miss using a defibulator




Have some respect, cunt. 
He saved lives


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 30, 2012)

Noheawaiian said:


> Have some respect, cunt.
> He saved lives



^^^ well not that one Coconut. DOA


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 30, 2012)

good to see the members here wasting there time on me??its fuckin hilarious


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 30, 2012)

longworthb said:


> It's kind of hard to take someone serious that looks like that just saying. So what are ur stats now? Daily macros? Please enlighten us. And he probably wears gloves like a pussy. Oh and ur statement u do what u want to whom u want just confirms ur a fucking chomo. If u don't know what that is google it faggot.



i will never honestly say what i do here, check your pm?s bro


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 30, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


> haha azza is at it again..he 's like one of those uncles most of us have..the one that starts hundreds of things but never finishes a single one..one day its woodwork,next week learning to play guitar and so on...and unfinished frame of the car in his driveway



you started stalking me and i am your hobby, but seriously for the shit you throw, you must be fuckin perfect??.


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 30, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> My uncles never fucked children. That I can remember anyway



but most of them did..just remember that one,that would awkwardly lean for a kiss or was always too glad to horse ride kids on his knee..yep,that one..


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 30, 2012)

Noheawaiian said:


> Have some respect, cunt.
> He saved lives




Some shitty PS work, guy


----------



## XYZ (Nov 30, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> you know why you got negged, i do what i want to whom i want and whenever i want, i am not going to enlighten you tosspots with any more of my words of wisdom, but i have been doing the following for a couple of months, german volume training and i am on a keto diet, apart from that i watch what i eat, you can laugh all you want at old pics that were taken not to be serious??..




......said the tough guy, all 135lbs of him.  LOL!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 30, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


> Some shitty PS work, guy



i thought it was desperate and weak


----------



## Valkyrie (Nov 30, 2012)

What in the he'll is going on in this thread?  For the love if God you two need to take this to the gym.

~A


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 30, 2012)

post pics then talk shit here boy


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 30, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> post pics then talk shit here boy



Boy is a girl


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 30, 2012)

i bet


----------



## Valkyrie (Nov 30, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i bet




Lol.  Try my stuff you'll like it.

~A


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 30, 2012)

thats ok....fake chick...on dominant male steroid site...posting muscle chick pictures


real beleivable story bro


----------



## Saney (Nov 30, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> thats ok....fake chick...on dominant male steroid site...posting muscle chick pictures
> 
> 
> real beleivable story bro



This^


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 30, 2012)

KOS made another E-Friend, how nice?..


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 30, 2012)

If KOS posts pictures of himself and his wife being inappropriate with a twinkie i will leave this site?.think Kai Greene twinkie style?.

just sayin


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 30, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> KOS made another E-Friend, how nice?..


he does have a way with words


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 30, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> thats ok....fake chick...on dominant male steroid site...posting muscle chick pictures
> 
> 
> real beleivable story bro



Moar believable than creationism!


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 30, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Moar believable than creationism!


you just havent had sweet tranny sex yet, once you do you'll believe theres a god, only a kinda and loving god would create something that awesome


----------



## Valkyrie (Nov 30, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> thats ok....fake chick...on dominant male steroid site...posting muscle chick pictures
> 
> 
> real beleivable story bro




Hey bro, I'm selling steroids.  Not sure what other type of website I should be don't that on?  Being female is pretty unimportant to my business so let's go with CWD and call it a day.
~A




heckler7 said:


> you just havent had sweet tranny sex yet, once you do you'll believe theres a god, only a kinda and loving god would create something that awesome




There. Pic posted debate settled.

~A


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 30, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> If KOS posts pictures of himself and his wife being inappropriate with a twinkie i will leave this site?.think Kai Greene twinkie style?.
> 
> just sayin



would totally do it...but we all know you are not to be trusted as your word doesnt mean shit


----------



## coolhandjames (Nov 30, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> you just havent had sweet tranny sex yet, once you do you'll believe theres a god, only a kinda and loving god would create something that awesome





They always have bigger dicks than me SMH


----------



## coolhandjames (Nov 30, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> KOS made another E-Friend, how nice?..




Your my E-Friend


----------



## longworthb (Nov 30, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> If KOS posts pictures of himself and his wife being inappropriate with a twinkie i will leave this site?.think Kai Greene twinkie style?.
> 
> just sayin


 just like u were suppose to leave when u got beat in your little challenge?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 30, 2012)

longworthb said:


> just like u were suppose to leave when u got beat in your little challenge?



Azza's entertainment value is too high to ban him ..... Permanently


----------



## Saney (Dec 1, 2012)

azza has been recently trolling the fuck out of some ppl lol


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 1, 2012)

and all the imbeciles fall for it all the time, he who honestly tells every person that will comment or critic his post the truth is to honest and vulnerable, i bait and the fish come, big fat juicy jew fish


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 1, 2012)

even if you are trolling you are still you
fail incarnate


----------



## cube789 (Dec 1, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> and all the imbeciles fall for it all the time, he who honestly tells every person that will comment or critic his post the truth is to honest and vulnerable, i bait and the fish come, big fat juicy jew fish



lame azza reverse physiology
youre the captns albino chimp
when we play a tune, you dance
now dance numbnuts


----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 1, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> and all the imbeciles fall for it all the time, he who honestly tells every person that will comment or critic his post the truth is to honest and vulnerable, i bait and the fish come, big fat juicy jew fish





Do they have schools down unda ?


----------



## longworthb (Dec 1, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> and all the imbeciles fall for it all the time, he who honestly tells every person that will comment or critic his post the truth is to honest and vulnerable, i suck and they cum , big fat juicy jew loads


Fixed for ya bro


----------



## Saney (Dec 1, 2012)

lol^


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 1, 2012)

haha azza stop pretending that you are some sort of interwebz mastermind..you are not my friend..you've been exposed, ridiculed and laughed at at regular basis..everybody knows who this twat azza is..google it...hope this helps


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Dec 1, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


> haha azza stop pretending that you are some sort of interwebz mastermind..you are not my friend..you've been exposed, ridiculed and laughed at at regular basis..everybody knows who this twat azza is..google it...hope this helps



and your reason for stalking me and wasting over 500 hours is???..you have a perfect life, self funded and the internet is your voice as you lost your voice box in a smelting accident, your large insurance payout pays for your being?...

or your just a numb nutted loofa


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 1, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


>



See i can make KOS stand on the chair??.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 1, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> and your reason for stalking me and wasting over 500 hours is???..you have a perfect life, self funded and the internet is your voice as you lost your voice box in a smelting accident, your large insurance payout pays for your being?...
> 
> or your just a numb nutted loofa



Gibberish


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 1, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> and your reason for stalking me and wasting over 500 hours is???..you have a perfect life, self funded and the internet is your voice as you lost your voice box in a smelting accident, your large insurance payout pays for your being?...
> 
> or your just a numb nutted loofa



reason?i just want you to blow your noodles out..im not asking for much


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## heckler7 (Dec 1, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>


is he wearing kids underwear, they look awefully small and tight,


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 1, 2012)

Agentyes said:


> Lol.  Try my stuff you'll like it.
> 
> ~A



You got any pharm amps? I like sust or omnas....

Oh, and post up your tits or GTFO!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 1, 2012)

Relative to the Walmart I was in today kos would have been in the bottom 15 percent of people in that store for body fat percent.  For Americans he's looking alright.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 1, 2012)

The fatties that ride the fuking carts piss me off
unreal people say i look average

yeah fuking right


----------



## Saney (Dec 1, 2012)

you look great KOS!


Azza on the other hand.....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 1, 2012)

I look better
progress is positive


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 1, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I look better
> progress is positive



You'll only look average when you haven't shaved your junk - Mrs does that too? That would be a nice experience


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 2, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


> reason?i just want you to blow your noodles out..im not asking for much



not happening numb nuts, you sir could not make me do anything?.


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 2, 2012)

truce KOS?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 2, 2012)

you never stop...why bother


----------



## Saney (Dec 2, 2012)

Best Picture EVER ^


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you never stop...why bother



you do your fair share to KOS, and your still using my pics as inspiration which is great to see?.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 2, 2012)

i do not seek you out or anyone else...you talk shit then its on...if we were face to face id just smack the shit out of you and get it over with
but since you are safe in oz i just expose you and totally ruin any chance you will ever have of having a decent reputation
your welcome


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 2, 2012)

you dont expose shit, you are delusional and believe everything that i write like its the written word, well guess what turd burger, i dont write the fuckin gospel, i am here for my own amusement and fat fucks like you that shit on skinny hardgainers like me are always going to be on the radar, this is troll world, and you are welcome?.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 2, 2012)

im sure it amuses you that you are universally despised and no one...and i mean no one...has an ounce of respect for you


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 2, 2012)

who needs respect when you look as good as i do?..


----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 2, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> who needs respect when you look as good as i do?..




Now you are taking the piss, as they say.


----------



## cube789 (Dec 3, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> truce KOS?



lol, are you french ?


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 3, 2012)

cube789 said:


> lol, are you french ?



my last name is Austrian but my old man was adopted, dont know what the fuck i am, but i?m not black?.


----------



## XYZ (Dec 3, 2012)

cube789 said:


> lame azza reverse physiology
> youre the captns albino chimp
> when we play a tune, you dance
> now dance numbnuts



^^Post of the month material.


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 3, 2012)

XYZ said:


> ^^Post of the month material.



you have only seen one post, rest of the time you were drinking semen, just sayin


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 3, 2012)

hey look its azza....fail incarnate


----------



## Saney (Dec 3, 2012)

lmfao^


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 3, 2012)

i couldn?t be bothered finding your fat fuck pics and dont have a wide screen...


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Dec 4, 2012)

I hope thats not synthol


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 4, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> I hope thats not synthol



i hope it is


----------



## Saney (Dec 4, 2012)

If Azza had muscles, could he beat KOS in a Cat fight?


----------



## XYZ (Dec 4, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> truce KOS?



KOS owns your mind.


----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 4, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


>




Is that a photoshop'd bulge I see also ?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 4, 2012)

Saney said:


> If Azza had muscles, could he beat KOS in a Cat fight?



_*no*_


----------



## CG (Dec 5, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> Is that a photoshop'd bulge I see also ?



Lol appears that way. Funny thing is I didn't notice till you said something


----------



## bigrene (Dec 5, 2012)

dsc123 said:


> I thought it was a joke when we said we pin gearz and don't workout...



hahahahahahahahhhhaaaa


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 5, 2012)

Azza looks terrible.....kos has fat guy strength probably so he wins..I need a list of all the sponsors you guys used in the past so I can save myself the trouble lol.


----------



## cube789 (Dec 6, 2012)

lol 
id like to snap azza in half like a twig then stick his head up his own ass so he can see what we see everyday when he posts


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 6, 2012)

cube789 said:


> lol
> id like to snap azza in half like a twig then stick his head up his own ass so he can see what we see everyday when he posts



i thought our pms were private?

on another hand lets see who can be more hurtfull?..


----------



## cube789 (Dec 6, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> lets see who can be more hurtfull?..









the end.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 6, 2012)

I looked better then that before I even started lifting....azza you are skinny fat


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 6, 2012)

gee thanks for the words of encouragement, i am hurt now, nah fuck it, i will plough your mums anus instead!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 6, 2012)

yeah right...my mom would beat the fuck out of you...easy


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 6, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yeah right...my mom would beat the fuck out of you...easy



wasnt talking to you??go and let the grownups speak imbecile?.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 6, 2012)

bwahahhaahaha....grown...you show your asshole to kids in public and dont see anything wrong with that


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 6, 2012)

listen retard, that gym was empty, it was late at night, my son didnt even look as he knows better, and so far the only audience has been you and your sick degenerate mates who still talk about it to this day, and remember this, you have been pimping out pics of your hook nosed crosseyed for months, so you fat sir have little respect, at least i did this to myself, what did you do, threaten to sit on her?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 6, 2012)

haha...your little comeback is so fuking weak


me...likes to show off his wife he is proud of
you...delusional retard thief pedo who doesnt train but has no friends so he moonlights on bbing sites


----------



## longworthb (Dec 6, 2012)

Wait that pic was taken around your son?


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 6, 2012)

pic it was a video, and it was like a 10th of a second some cocktard decided looked good as a pic, so dont blame me, i didnt see the need to highlight my anus in all its detail?..


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 6, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> haha...your little comeback is so fuking weak
> 
> 
> me...likes to show off his wife he is proud of
> you...delusional retard thief pedo who doesnt train but has no friends so he moonlights on bbing sites



explain why you are here again?

i have never molested anyone?.

i train...

i do not steal...

you showing off your wife shows no respect for her, if you are so proud as you say, why not whore her out?...


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 7, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> explain why you are here again?
> 
> i have never molested anyone?.
> 
> ...



you bent over ....spread your ass apart...revealing your mangled butt hole....that had shit obviously smeared around it....and you made your son film...you then stood up ad giggled like it was the best thing you ever did....nothing you say will ever matter again or effect anyone


----------



## cube789 (Dec 7, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> my son didnt even look as he knows better



i bet he does, you should be ashamed of yourself


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 7, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you bent over ....spread your ass apart...revealing your mangled butt hole....that had shit obviously smeared around it....and you made your son film...you then stood up ad giggled like it was the best thing you ever did....nothing you say will ever matter again or effect anyone



your just butt hurt for the following reasons, you cant bend over and secondly i turned down your requests for an autographed copy, and to think i was going to sign in ass cake?.


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 7, 2012)

cube789 said:


> i bet he does, you should be ashamed of yourself



 you want to talk to my son about this on skpe?


----------

